# Joying 8” Android 8.1 Head Unit - Deep Dive Video Review



## techy101 (Aug 29, 2020)

This is one of my first posts, but I just installed this Joying Android head unit and wanted to share my (overly detailed) thoughts. I purchased the Joying JY-BO124N3N head unit the other week and finally got my review video finished. This unit differs from many of the others (Eonon, etc&#8230 out there in that it runs an Intel based 1.8GHz octa-core SoC. It's also got a reasonably snazzy DSP chip, SPIDF out, Dongle-free Android Auto and Apple Carplay, LTE, and a gorgeous 1280x720 IPS LCD that works fine with polarized sunglasses. But by far my favorite thing is that it has a physical volume knob! Call me old, but I like a volume knob and all the other units out there seem to have either a tiny screen with a knob or a giant screen with capacitive volume buttons. This was the weird middle child which is the reason I pulled the trigger.

Overall I've been very impressed by it with one or two bugs that give me pause (I go into one that causes trip computer units to reset in the video at 23:16). The video is long because I go deep into all of its features, settings, pros/cons, hiccups, and specs. It's broken into chapters in the description, so you don't have to sit through the whole thing for just one part.

Hopefully it's helpful to some of you out there. I'm also working on editing a full installation video that I should have done in the next week or so and will post when it's finished.


----------



## Nathan Bush (Sep 7, 2020)

This head unit really looks cool. Does it works for Ford F150? If not, what would you recommend for it? I am looking for a best double din head unit that offers Apple CarPlay and Android connection as well. Looking through this review, I have found Pioneer AVH series interesting.

Please do let me know what do you think and If you can recommend me something more better than I would be thankful.


----------



## techy101 (Aug 29, 2020)

They have some generic double-din units including some with larger than double-din screens. Their latest unit is a 10.1" model that runs Android 10. I'll be getting one in the next week or two for review, but here are their double-din options: Double 2 Din Android 8.1.0 Carplay Head Unit Stereo Upgrade - Joying

They're definitely different than the Pioneer/Kenood/Alpine/etc... but IMO are pretty good.


----------



## Nathan Bush (Sep 7, 2020)

Thank you so much. I will look at them.


----------

